# Ideas for next years Halloween 2016. Haunted walkthrough



## minksocks (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm thinking of doing a back garden free standing Halloween walkthrough. I don't have a clue were to start.... Any suggestions/ideas or tutorials would be greatly appreciated. Even better show me pictures of yours. Thanks for all your help guys.


----------

